# Impossible d'accéder au site d'Adobe sous Lion



## butchan (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis mon passage sous Lion, je ne parviens plus à accéder au site d'Adobe...

J'ai les deux types de messages d'erreur suivants :
- "Safari ne parvient pas à se connecter au serveur" (quand je vais sur adobe.com)
- un écran gris avec "RSL Error 1 of 1" et en bas de l'écran le message "Error #2048" (quand je vais sur l'Adobe store)

Ces erreurs apparaissent indifféremment sous Safari/Opéra/Firefox. Que j'accepte ou pas les cookies. Que je désactive ou pas mon firewall (Little Snitch).

J'ai essayé de démarrer en mode sans échec (touche Shift enfoncée) : rien n'y fait. Toujours impossibilité d'accéder au site...

J'ai 5 macs à la maison (Mac Pro/imac 27/MBP 17/MB/imac). 
Seuls les 2 ordis passés sous Lion (imac 27 + MBP 27) ont ce problème. Les autres ordis fonctionnent Nickel et peuvent aller sur le site d'Adobe sans souci.

J'ai désinstallé Flash (avec le désinstalleur Adobe) et réinstaller Flash : rien n'y fait.

Je suis embêté car je vais bientôt acheter une licence CS5 via mon club photo et devrais télécharger le soft depuis le site d'Adobe. Or, ça sera impossible tant que j'aurai ce problème.

Quelqu'un a t-il une solution ?

D'avance merci.

Bon week-end,


Christophe


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 


Pas de solution, mais des idées...

Il faudrait peut-être regarder ce qu'il y a dans le fichier /etc/hosts  (le site d'adobe est peut-être envoyé sur la boucle locale)

Dans un fenêtre Terminal, faire:
netstat -r    (pour voir la table de routage)
sudo ipfw list    (pour voir si il n'y a pas une règle concernant le site d'Adobe)

Et bien sûr, désactiver LittleSnitch.

Faire aussi:
ping 192.150.16.117  (c'est l'adresse que j'ai quand je pingue le site d'adobe)
puis, faire:
ping adobe.com

Si le ping sur l'adresse IP marche, mais pas le ping sur le nom, c'est que la requête dns n'aboutit pas...


----------



## Madalvée (12 Novembre 2011)

Certains cracks de CS piratés provoquent des difficultés d'accès.


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Novembre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Certains cracks de CS piratés provoquent des difficultés d'accès.



Ouais Ouais...
Donc, le fichier hosts


----------



## butchan (12 Novembre 2011)

J'ai réinstallé Lion et maintenant tout fonctionne.


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Novembre 2011)

butchan a dit:


> J'ai réinstallé Lion et maintenant tout fonctionne.



C'est effectivement une solution pour remettre le fichier hosts d'équerre...


----------



## subsole (12 Novembre 2011)

butchan a dit:


> Impossible d'accéder au site d'Adobe sous Lion
> J'ai désinstallé Flash (avec le désinstalleur Adobe) et réinstaller Flash : rien n'y fait.


MDR 



butchan a dit:


> J'ai réinstallé Lion et maintenant tout fonctionne.


Non seulement "on bricole", mais en plus on ne fait pas dans la dentelle. 
MDR X 1000 ^^


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2011)

C'est vrai que réinstaller le système pour remettre le fichier _hosts_ d'aplomb, cela paraît excessif.


----------



## tomwarner (15 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème, il m'est impossible de me connecter sur le site d'adobe avec mon iMac.

Je viens d'installer lion sur mon macbook pro (mise à jour de snow), le problème se répète.

Personne n'a la solution.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## edd72 (15 Novembre 2011)

tomwarner a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème, il m'est impossible de me connecter sur le site d'adobe avec mon iMac.
> 
> ...



Utilises-tu Photoshop ou autre? Ue contient ton fichier hosts?


----------



## tomwarner (21 Novembre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Utilises-tu Photoshop ou autre? Ue contient ton fichier hosts?



Oui j'utilise le pack Adobe CS5.
je n'arrive pas à lire la suite... un fichier hosts ???

Merci


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2011)

Le fichier _/private/etc/hosts_.


----------



## tomwarner (22 Novembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Le fichier _/private/etc/hosts_.



 /private/etc/hosts ??? Désolé mais j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve rien.

Le lien complet serai plus pratique.

Merci


----------



## subsole (22 Novembre 2011)

tomwarner a dit:


> /private/etc/hosts ??? Désolé mais j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve rien.
> 
> Le lien complet serai plus pratique.
> 
> Merci



Bonjour, 
Le lien est complet.
Finder => Aller => _Aller au dossier_     /private/etc/hosts
Attention de ne pas mettre le bazar dans le hosts.


----------



## tomwarner (22 Novembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le lien est complet.
> Finder => Aller => _Aller au dossier_     /private/etc/hosts
> Attention de ne pas mettre le bazar dans le hosts.



Ok, j'ai trouvé.. merci.
Et maintenant, je supprime le fichier... !
Non, sérieusement, quel est la marche à suivre pour régler se problème de connexion au site adobe.


----------



## driixart (14 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le lien est complet.
> Finder => Aller => _Aller au dossier_     /private/etc/hosts
> Attention de ne pas mettre le bazar dans le hosts.



Bonjour, 

Je me permets de remonter le post (trouver sur google) car j'ai exactement le même problème depuis et je ne sais pas comment le résoudre.

Une fois le fichier hosts trouvé, que faut-il vérifier/effectuer ?

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## tomsfoto (12 Avril 2012)

bonjour,

j ai aussi le meme problème pouvez vous m indiquer la marche à suivre?


----------



## edd72 (12 Avril 2012)

Indique-nous ce que contient ton fichier hosts ici.


----------



## djodere (11 Août 2012)

bonsoir a tous 
si vous ne pouvez pas acceder au site adobe c'est surement car vous avez essayer de craker un logiciel adobe en modifiant un fichier host (qui empeche la "connexion" au sites adobe) pour desactiver tous ca modifier le fichier host en enlevants toutes les adresses "http"
pur cela aller chercher dans votre ordinateur Finder => Aller => Aller au dossier /private/etc/hosts
puis déplacer le fichier sur votre bureau et modifier en effaçant les http et remettaient  le a sa place voila  pour ma pare sa marche apres dites moi si je me trompe voila merci tous le monde


----------



## subsole (12 Août 2012)

Milkshek,  on dirait que c'est pour toi. 
Dommage, le lien n'est pas dans le bon sens. 

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-dacces-au-site-adobe-suite-a-une-appli-crackee-1177882.html


----------



## Milkshek (12 Août 2012)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h57 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Milkshek,  on dirait que c'est pour toi.
> Dommage, le lien n'est pas dans le bon sens.
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-dacces-au-site-adobe-suite-a-une-appli-crackee-1177882.html



Ça a été posté que hier...tu te fous de moi ?? .____.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------

J'ai fait un cmd+F et j'ai parcouru le fichier mais je n'ai aucune ligne contenant "http" alors j'ai rien compris où il manque un truc ?


----------



## DGrx (17 Février 2014)

djodere a dit:


> pour cela aller chercher dans votre ordinateur Finder => Aller => Aller au dossier /private/etc/hosts
> puis déplacer le fichier sur votre bureau et modifier en effaçant les http et remettaient  le a sa place voila  pour ma pare sa marche apres dites moi si je me trompe voila merci tous le monde



Merci, ça reste valable ! Un détail, je n'avais pas de lignes commençant explicitement par "http", mais j'ai viré toutes les lignes situées sous les intitulés "block Adobe" et ça remarche. 

Surtout ne pas effacer les lignes du début "localhost"!

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que j'ai testé une 5.5 craquée il y a bien 1an et demi avant d'acquérir la CS6 en vrai, et que je n'ai été bloqué sur l'accès au site adobe que depuis 6 jours, et uniquement sur Safari et Firefox; pas sur Chrome...

Merci encore!


----------



## Invité (17 Février 2014)

Une alternative à Photoshop? Et si GIMP était enfin crédible? | Cuk.ch


----------

